# New York Embossed Coffin Flask



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 24, 2021)

*- EMBOSSED COFFIN FLASK -
• NEW YORK •
Ca. 1890*
It’s quite rare to find embossed coffin flasks, and this is a very beautiful, tumbled one. Even though it’s Northern, I still think it has good importance and value to it. I sure do enjoy looking at it. It was bought awhile ago for approximately $30, which is a steal in my opinion. No information on the company exists on the internet.
_________________________________________


----------



## BF109 (Nov 24, 2021)

I like it!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 24, 2021)

Nice N.Y. embossed coffin flask! I found one online, but the seller had no information about the bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						Names & Places On Bottles
					

This is an attempt to help people find a bottle with a specific name on it. The list is alphabetical and if there is more than one name on the bottle, it is listed once for each name. I keep updating...



					www.bottlegeezer.com


----------

